# Minuscule font size in Lightroom on a 4K monitor



## PattiAnn (May 27, 2015)

I recently purchased an ASUS 28" 4K monitor and now all the fonts are in minuscule size (like 2 point type)!   After a bit of searching on the internet I understand that this is governed by ADOBE and not the monitor.    Is there a FIX for this problem?  I am going blind trying to read the type.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 27, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Edit>Preferences>Interface Tab.....set the Font Size to "Large", "Larger" or "Largest" (possibly "Largest" on a 4k monitor).


----------



## PattiAnn (May 27, 2015)

*Font Size*



Jim Wilde said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Edit>Preferences>Interface Tab.....set the Font Size to "Large", "Larger" or "Largest" (possibly "Largest" on a 4k monitor).



"THANKS so much!   I can see again!


----------



## Dave Miller (May 28, 2015)

That's something I struggle with so having read your reply I attempted to enlarge the font size on mine. Unfortunately the options in LR6 are only "small" and "Large" and on a 27" Mac monitor "Large" is far too small for comfort.
Any other suggestions?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 28, 2015)

Those extra settings are Windows-only. I can't remember how the sizing is supposed to work with HiDPI monitors on Macs, and I can't see any difference on my MBP if I change the setting from Small to Large. I've asked a question, when I get an answer I'll post back.....or maybe someone else here already knows the answer and will let us both know.


----------



## Dave Miller (May 28, 2015)

Thanks Jim, in the meantime I will keep my nose pressed against the screen.


----------



## clee01l (May 28, 2015)

Dave Miller said:


> That's something I struggle with so having read your reply I attempted to enlarge the font size on mine. Unfortunately the options in LR6 are only "small" and "Large" and on a 27" Mac monitor "Large" is far too small for comfort.
> Any other suggestions?


Admit that you are getting old and get reading glasses.  I too wish there were a "Larger", "Largest" option for OS X installs.  I use the {Cmd}{+} key to enlarge the text on other applications. Unfortunately this is not an option for LR.


----------



## David_59 (Jul 29, 2019)

Dave Miller said:


> That's something I struggle with so having read your reply I attempted to enlarge the font size on mine. Unfortunately the options in LR6 are only "small" and "Large" and on a 27" Mac monitor "Large" is far too small for comfort.
> Any other suggestions?


I hit the same problem with my macbook and a 32" display, I got around it by going to system preferences/displays then for the resolution select Scaled and them picked the second icon. That helped me a lot, it changes the resolution so you cannot get as much on the screen but at least I read and use Lightroom now.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 29, 2019)

I don't think that Lightroom is any different than any other app on a 4K display or a 5K display. Those displays aren't meant to be used with the native resolution as system resolution setting. The default setting is always already 'scaled', so just pick what's good for your eyes.


----------

